# "Werbt einen Freund" und die Schweiz -  Warum es als Schweizer nicht geht.



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

_Inhaltsverzeichnis:_


Einleitung
Grundlagen der Erklärung
Kurzeinführung Recht
Der Fall
Die Besonderheit in der Schweiz
Anmerkungen
Zusammenfassung
Fazit
*1. Einleitung*

Hallo liebe Buffed Community!

Ich bin darauf gestossen das die Schweizer die "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktion für das Online Rollenspiel World of Warcraft nicht nutzen können.

In vielen Beiträgen wurde diskutiert, gemutmaßt, gerätzelt. Das soll nun ein Ende habe, ich werde es nun ganz genau und haarklein erklären.
_
Es wäre schön wenn dieser Beitrag /sticky gemacht wird und in Zukunft als Referenz dient._
*
2. Grundlagen der Erklärung:*

SR 935.511 - Verordnung zum Bundesgesetz betreffend die Lotterien und die gewerbsmässigen Wetten
- http://www.admin.ch/...35_511/a43.html
Hier im Text genannt *Gesetz 1.* _(Es ist eine Verordnung zu *Gesetz 2!*)_

&

SR 935.51 - Bundesgesetz betreffend die Lotterien und die gewerbsmässigen Wetten
- http://www.admin.ch/...9/935.51.de.pdf
Hier im Text genannt *Gesetz 2.*

*3. Kurzeinführung Recht*

Im Recht arbeit man mit TBM's (Tatbestandsmerkmalen), hier im Text als *TBM* abgekürzt.

Je nach Gesetzestext müssen ein oder alle TBM's eintreffen um in einem bestimmten Fall zu greifen.

*4. Der Fall

*Spieler A will Spieler B für das MMORPG World of Warcraft werben. Dafür wird ihm vom Spielebetreiber, Blizzard Entertainment S.A.S., Sitz in Frankreich, als Geschenk ein exklusives Ingame-Reittier versprochen, wenn der Geworbene eine gewisse Spielzeit bezahlt hat, in diesem Fall 60 Tage.
("Werbt einen Freund"-FAQ, Seite 3, "Welche Accounts qualifizieren sich für eine Reiserakete?" - http://eu.blizzard.c...rticleId=43634)

_(Anmerkung: Die genaue Anschrift von Blizzard findet sich in der Endbenutzerlizenzvereinbarung unter dem Punkt 7. Von dieser Firma erwirbt man die Linzenz World of Warcraft spielen zu dürfen! Nachzulesen auf http://www.wow-europ...egal/eula.html)_

TBM 1: Spieler A ist Kunde bei Blizzard im MMORPG World of Warcraft und hat eine aktiven Account *für den er bezahlt.*
TBM 2: Spieler A wirbt Spieler B.
TBM 3: Spieler A bekommt für das Werben von Spieler B ein Ingame-Reittier.
TBM 4: Um sein Ingame-Reittier zu bekommen muss Spieler A den Spieler B davon überzeugen mindestens für 60 Tage ein World of Warcraft Abonnement einzugehen, d. h. Spieler B muss mindestens 60 Tage Spielzeit *kaufen.*

In Deutschland kein Problem, Spieler A wirbt Spieler B, der bezahlt 60 Tage, Spieler A bekommt sein Ingame-Reittier. Ende der Geschichte.*
*


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

*5. Die Besonderheit in der Schweiz*

Der selbe Fall, TBM 1 - TBM 4 treffen auch zu - denkt Spieler A. _Nur wohnt Spieler A diesmal in der Schweiz._

Er denkt sich: Toll das will ich haben, will jemanden werben und Blizzard Entertainment sagt: "Nein, dir dürfen wir das leider nicht erlauben, Spieler B darf gerne bei uns Spielen, aber du darfst ihn nicht werben und bekommst auch nicht dein Ingame-Reittier."

Spieler A ist böse und fragt nach warum es nicht geht und wird auf die "Werbt einen Freund"-FAQ hingewiesen, auf Seite 1 stehen unter "Können alle Spieler an 'Werbt einen Freund'-Programm teilnehmen?" _(Anmerkung: Da ist in der FAQ ein Fehler. Ein "die" vor "Werbt" was dort nicht hingehört!)_ viele Länder, doch die Schweiz ist nicht dabei.

Voller Wut und Zorn geht er ins Forum und fragt warum er als Schweizer diskriminiert (!?) wird. Freundlich aber bestimmt hört er von offizieller Seite folgendes: *"Es tut uns sehr leid. Aufgrund der rechtlichen Grundlagen in deinem Heimatland Schweiz ist es uns leider nicht möglich dir diesen Service anzubieten."*

Lange Diskussionen entstehen, und es wird immer wieder auf *Gesetz 1* hingewiesen.

Wichtig ist dort der Artikel 43, 1.




> Den Lotterien sind gleichgestellt: 1.alle Veranstaltungen, bei denen das Schneeballsystem (Lawinen-, Hydra-, Gella- oder Multiplexsystem) zur Anwendung kommt.Eine solche Veranstaltung liegt vor, wenn die Lieferung von Waren, die Ausrichtung von Prämien oder andere Leistungen zu Bedingungen in Aussicht gestellt werden, die für die Gegenpartei des Veranstalters nur dann einen Vorteil bedeuten, wenn es ihr gelingt, weitere Personen zum Abschluss gleicher Geschäfte zu veranlassen;



Wie war das nochmal mit den TBM's? Zerpflücken wir Artikel 43, 1. doch mal:



> "Eine solche Veranstaltung liegt vor [...] oder andere Leistungen zu Bedingungen in Aussicht gestellt werden [...]"



TBM 3: Spieler A bekommt für das Werben von Spieler B ein Ingame-Reittier.



> [...] die für die Gegenpartei des Veranstalters nur dann einen Vorteil bedeuten, wenn es ihr gelingt, weitere Personen zum Abschluss gleicher Geschäfte zu veranlassen; [...]



TBM 4: Um sein Ingame-Reittier zu bekommen muss Spieler A den Spieler B davon überzeugen mindestens für 60 Tage ein World of Warcraft Abonnement einzugehen, d. h. Spieler B muss mindestens 60 Tage Spielzeit *kaufen.*



> [...] gleicher Geschäfte [...]



TBM 1: Spieler A ist Kunde bei Blizzard im MMORPG World of Warcraft und hat eine aktiven Account *für den er bezahlt.*
TBM 4: [...] muss Spieler A den Spieler B davon überzeugen mindestens für 60 Tage ein World of Warcraft Abonnement einzugehen, d. h. Spieler B muss mindestens 60 Tage Spielzeit *kaufen.*

Das bedeutet: Spieler A ist ja schon Kunde und bezahlt für das Spielen von World of Warcraft, Spieler B tut es nun auch, *sie sind das gleiche Geschäft mit Blizzard Entertainment S.A.S. eingegangen.*

Damit erfüllen 3 TBM's das, was das *Gesetz 1* u.a. als TBM's für Schneeballsysteme festlegt.

Nun ist ja grundsätzlich erstmal noch *nichts *verboten. Es ist nur ersichtlich das Blizzards "Werbt einen Freund"-System nach dem Schweizer Gesetz als Schneballsystem definiert werden kann.

Achtung, nun heisst es aufgepasst!

*Der Satz der vor 1. steht findet Beachtung!*



> Den Lotterien sind gleichgestellt:



heisst es im Gesetzestext.

Also sind laut Schweizer Gesetz Schneeballsysteme & Lotterien gleichgestellt, *d.h. die Regeln die für Lotterien gelten, die gelten auch für Schneeballsysteme.* _Zu beachten ist folgendes: Was ich hier *Gesetz 1* nenne, das ist eine Verordnung zu *Gesetz 2*!_


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

Nun müssen wir also in *Gesetz 2* gucken, was denn für Lotterien gilt:



> A. Lotterien
> 
> I. Verbot
> 
> ...



So steht es in *Gesetz 2* ganz direkt. Da Schneballsysteme mit Lotterien gleichgestellt sind, und diese per Gesetz verboten sind, sind Schneeballsysteme verboten. Daran gibt es nichts zu rütteln.

Nun kommt in den Foren folgendes Argument auf:_

"Aber Firma xyz bietet in der Schweiz doch auch an das ich [ ] bekomme wenn ich jemanden für sie werbe! (Stromkonzerne, Verlage usw.) Das kann also garnicht verboten sein."_

Doch, ist es. Es *kann* aber erlaubt werden.



> Art. 6
> 1 Die Bewilligung darf nur Korporationen und Anstalten des öffentlichen
> Rechtes sowie solchen privatrechtlichen Personenvereinigungen
> und Stiftungen erteilt werden, welche ihren Sitz in der Schweiz haben
> ...



Erinnern wir uns kurz an *Punkt 4:*



> [...] vom Spielebetreiber, Blizzard Entertainment S.A.S., Sitz in Frankreich [...]



Aha! Firmensitz in Frankreich!

Art. 6, 1 sagt aber:



> Die Bewilligung darf nur Korporationen und Anstalten des öffentlichen
> Rechtes sowie solchen privatrechtlichen Personenvereinigungen
> und Stiftungen erteilt werden, *welche ihren Sitz in der Schweiz haben*[...]



Selbst wenn man Blizzard Entertainment die Lizenz geben wollte, man dürfte es nicht. Und will man es nicht, und Blizzard gründet eine Firma in der Schweiz sollte man folgendes beachten:



> Die Bewilligung darf [...]



*Darf,* muss aber nicht!

Für den Fall das Blizzard Entertainment eine kleine Firma in der Schweiz gründet, diese die entsprechende Erlaubnis bekommt, und man diese dann auf die andere Firma übertragen will, greift folgendes:



> 2 Die Bewilligung darf vom Inhaber nicht auf Dritte übertragen werden.


*
Nun sollte ganz deutlich sein, warum das "Werbt einen Freund"-System in der Schweiz nicht durchgeführt wird.*

*6. Anmerkungen*

1. Mit einem Augenzwinkern gesagt ist es ein _"Wir verbieten grundsätzlich erstmal alles, aber erlauben es unseren Eidgenossen wenn wir es für richtig halten"_-Gesetz.

So hält man sich ausländische Firmen schonmal grundsätzlich vom Leib. Machen die dann einen Sitz in der Schweiz auf bekommen sie eben keine Genehmigung. So einfach ist das.

2. Wenn sich einer fragt warum erst alle Lotterien verboten werden, um dann doch welche zu erlauben:

Es ist auch verboten einfach ein Haus irgendwo hinzubauen, man stellt einen Antrag, sagt ich will da und da bauen, bekommst du die Genehmigung darfst du es bauen, wenn nicht, dann eben nicht.

3. Es ist einfacher es erstmal grundsätzlich zu verbieten und dann Genehmigungen zu erteilen, als es zu erlauben und im Nachhinein Dinge zu verbieten wenn man merkt das jemand Schindluder treibt, und schon Schaden angerichtet ist.

4. Wie sinnvoll man dieses oder jenes Gesetz findet, das bleibt jeden selbst überlassen, aber ein Gesetz ist nunmal ein Gesetz.

5. Ich habe die Schweizer Gesetze nicht geschrieben, aber sie stehen nunmal so wie sie stehen, du kannst sie beugen, aber nicht brechen (bzw. kannst du das schon, aber darfst es nicht).

6. Gesetze liest man nicht einzeln, man liest sie im Zusammenhang. Gesetze verstehen und interpretieren muss man lernen.

7. Nochmal: Gesetze muss man auch lesen, interpretieren und anwenden können!

8. Anmerkung zum Argument: _"Schweizer Firmen machen das ja auch"_ Viele Leute begehen auch Morde, dadurch wird das aber auch nicht legal. Auch in der Schweiz gibt es sicher schwarze Schafe.

9. Blizzard Entertainment Diskriminierung Schweizer Bürger zu unterstellen ist lachhaft. Eine Firma mit Mutterkonzern in den USA und Tochter in Frankreich kann nichst für Gesetze in der Schweiz.

10. Es ist numal so das die Schweiz ihre Ruhe haben will in ihrer eigenen kleinen friedlichen Welt, das hat schon bei den Römern geklappt, bei den Türken, bei den Franzosen und bei den Nazis. Die Schweiz ist neutral und hält sich aus allem raus.

*7. Zusammenfassung*



> _1. Das "Werbt einen Freund" ist, aufgrund seiner Tatbestandsmerkmale, laut gesetzlicher Definition ein Schneballsystem. (_SR 935.511, Artikel 43, 1.)
> _2. Schneeballsysteme sind mit Lotterien gleichzusetzen. __(_SR 935.511, Artikel 43)
> _3. Lotterien sind verboten. (_SR 935.51, A., I., Artikel 1., Satz 1.)
> _4. Sie können genehmigt werden. __(_SR 935.51, A., I., Artikel 6., Satz 1.)
> ...



*8. Fazit*

Es sollte nun für jeden klar und ersichtlich sein warum es in der Schweiz nicht geht. Weitere Diskussionen sind im Grunde sinnlos.

Die Schweiz hat ihre Gesetze, an die muss Blizzard Entertainment sich halten.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Ich bin darauf gestossen das die Schweizer die "Werbt einen Freund"-Aktion für das Online Rollenspiel World of Warcraft nicht nutzen können.


WoW gibts seit über 5 Jahren und du bist jetzt erst darauf gestoßen, dass Schweizer von solchen und anderen Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen sind? Guten Morgen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Mühe die du dir gemacht hast, schön und gut. Aber die drei Posts von dir könnte man mit einem Satz zusammenfassen: Schweizern ist es verboten, an sowas Teil zu haben, weil deren Gesetzesgrundlage solche Aktionen verbietet.


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber die drei Posts von dir könnte man mit einem Satz zusammenfassen: Schweizern ist es verboten, an sowas Teil zu haben, weil deren Gesetzesgrundlage solche Aktionen verbietet.



Was ganz offensichtlich in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht funktioniert hat, da es keiner glauben will, bzw. erwartet das man es ihm belegt.

Seh es einfach als einen Guide, wie die Guides zu den einzelnen Klassen. Wer es jetzt nicht kapiert, der will es eh nicht kapieren, und/oder ist einfach nicht in der Lage dazu.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Was ganz offensichtlich in den letzten 5 Jahren nicht funktioniert hat, da es keiner glauben will, bzw. erwartet das man es ihm belegt.


1) Dein "Guide" hindert niemanden daran, immernoch daran zu zweifeln.
2) Ist dieses "Werbt einen Freund" Verbot in der Schweiz Erbsenzählerei und wird auch von dort ansässigen Firmen nicht zu 100% eingehalten.



Hank schrieb:


> Es es einfach als einen Guide, wie die Guides zu den einzelnen Klassen.


Nein, für dich ist es mehr als das. Du zeigst hier viel zu viel Aktionismus.


----------



## Galjun (7. Mai 2010)

Wie ich bereits sagte da viele Schweizer kenne die auch mit dem Pony rumhüpfen.
Und jeder Schweizer der dannach fragt gebe ich oder einer meiner Kameraden gerne die selbe Information weiter.

-Schweizer loggt sich in Battle Net ein, nun statt Schweiz wählt er Deutschland.
Änderungen werden sofort übernommen und der Schweizer kann andere werben.
-Der Geworbene gibt seine original Schweizer Daten ein aber statt Schweiz wählt er Deutschland.
-Nun können beide von den 3 Monaten 3fach EP profitieren und dannach wieder auf "Schweiz" umstellen.
-wichtig erst nach den 3Monaten auf Schweiz wieder umstellen, zwei die ich kenne hatten sofort wieder auf Schweiz umgestellt und das noch bevor der Werber das Pony eingelöst hat.
Oder man kann auch sofort wieder auf Schweiz umstellen, wenn man auf die bonus EP verzichten will, aber erst das Mount einlösen.

Wenn jemand Angst hat erwischt bei irgend was zu werden kann beruhigt sein, gibt genug Leute die Accountsharing machen, mal loggt sich hier ein, im anderen Moment 200km weiter Nördlich und nie was passiert.
Andere die mit Paranoia leben und angst haben irgendwo im Inet ihre echten Daten eingeben spielen WoW mit erfundenen Daten.. 
Tastaturhorst Knöpfchenmeister
Gaussgeschützstrasse 12
12345 Lustighof


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1) Dein "Guide" hindert niemanden daran, immernoch daran zu zweifeln.



Den Leuten ist dann auch nicht zu helfen. Klarer als alle Fakten an Gesetzen auslegen geht kaum.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> 1) Dein "Guide" hindert niemanden daran, immernoch daran zu zweifeln.
> 2) Ist dieses "Werbt einen Freund" Verbot in der Schweiz Erbsenzählerei und wird auch von dort ansässigen Firmen nicht zu 100% eingehalten.



Und du hast meinen Beitrag entweder nicht gelesen, oder nicht verstanden.

Was Schweizer Firmen machen/dürfen und was eine US/Frankreich Firma in der Schweiz darf/macht, das is wie Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen.




> Nein, für dich ist es mehr als das. Du zeigst hier viel zu viel Aktionismus.



Nein Aktionismus ist das nicht, ich beschäftige mich nur mit dem "Warum?" hinter Dingen. Ich wohne so weit im Norden von Deutschland, und somit sowas von weit von der Schweiz entfernt, würde ich noch weiter nördlich wohnen wäre ich Däne.

@Galjun:

Klar kann man das machen, und ich würde das als Schweizer in dem Falle wohl auch tun, mal davon abgesehen das es verboten ist, und nur weil 1.000 Leute damit durchkommen kann es beim 1.001, in dem Falle dann wohl man selber, sein das man eben nicht damit durchkommt.

Es geht hier aber auch nicht darum was man machen kann, sondern warum es nicht geht.

Hier wurde viel zu viel spekuliert.


----------



## izabul (7. Mai 2010)

super beitrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so liebe schweizer jetzt wisst ihr es


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

izabul schrieb:


> super beitrag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke und ich hoffe es.


----------



## Soramac (7. Mai 2010)

Super Muehe gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Katzensprung (7. Mai 2010)

Find den gut!

Auf meinen Accounts ging es immer, da ich noch meine Addresse aus Kiel angegeben hatte, obwohl ich in der Schweiz wohne.

Denke die Addresse brauchen die von Blizzard eh nie, E-mail reicht ja!


Weiter so!


----------



## Rikkui (7. Mai 2010)

Haha schweiz xD
Ownd!


----------



## Ohrensammler (7. Mai 2010)

Ich finde, dass dieses vorbildliche Schweizer Gesetz bisher nur sehr halbherzig umgesetzt worden ist.
Ich rufe die Schweizer Regierung zur KONSEQUENZ auf!!!

Dies würde beispielsweise bedeuten:

- kein Dungeon Loot mehr für Schweizer. (Wir erinnern uns. man würfelt eine Zahl, der mit dem höchsten Wurf erhält den Loot = Lotterieähnlichl!)
- bestimme Innies dürfen von Schweizern nicht mehr betreten werden (z.B. PDC da per Zufall entschieden wird, welche Bosse komme = Lotterieähnlich)
- Trinkets oder Rüstungsteile die per Proc aktiv werden dürfen von Schweizern nicht mehr getragen werden (schließlich entscheidet der Zufall über das Auslösen des Effektes = Lotterieähnlich)
- Kein PvP mehr für Schweizer. (Die Zusammenstellung der Mit- und Gegenspieler wird vom Zufall bestimmt = Lotterieähnlich)
- Keine Dropquest mehr für Schweizer. (Der Zufall bestimmt die Häufigkeit der Drops = Lotterieähnlich)
- usw.

Handle Schweiz handle oder ich petze bei Gaddafi!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (7. Mai 2010)

ok, danke für die aufstellung, den teil mit "muss sitz in der schweiz haben" hab ich bisher irgendwie überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das gesetz finde ich an sich in ordnung, kann man so belassen.


----------



## Psycokain (7. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> WoW gibts seit über 5 Jahren und du bist jetzt erst darauf gestoßen, dass Schweizer von solchen und anderen Gewinnspielen ausgeschlossen sind? Guten Morgen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Noch gestern hatte es eine grosse Diskussion gegeben betreffend den dazugehörigen Gesetzen, jetzt hat sich wer die Mühe gemacht das alles zusammenzufasse und du lässt daran nichts gutes. Aber hauptsache das eigene Ego, welches wohl durch den allgemeinen Nerd-Fail in dem fall nicht sehr gross ist, mit geflame aufpolieren, da fühlt man sich gleich besser.

Da bleibt mir nichts anders übrig als den Kopf zu schütteln.

Im übrigen kann ich mich nicht daran erinnern das die "Werbt einen Freund" Aktion in dieser Form bereits seit dem Start von WoW läuft, also schon wieder überflüssiges anpissen.

Die Qualität des Buffed-Forums wäre um längen besser (es ist bereits nicht schlecht) wenn diese ganzen no-life kids die nichts anderes zu tun haben als hier ihr Leben (nebst WoW) zu verbringen und allen auf die Nüsse zu gehen weils ihnen einfach stinklangweilig ist.


----------



## Hosenschisser (7. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Handle Schweiz handle oder ich petze bei Gaddafi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der war gut. Ich stell mir grad die ganzen fragenden Gesichter vor ihren Monitoren vor:-))


----------



## McChrystal (7. Mai 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Der war gut. Ich stell mir grad die ganzen fragenden Gesichter vor ihren Monitoren vor:-))


Also ich habe laut gelacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass dieses vorbildliche Schweizer Gesetz bisher nur sehr halbherzig umgesetzt worden ist.
> Ich rufe die Schweizer Regierung zur KONSEQUENZ auf!!!
> 
> [...]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das wäre echt konsequent. Ich wette, die schweizer Regierung weiß davon nichtmal was. Und die Frage ist: Würde es tatsächlich zu einem WoW-Verbot in der Schweiz kommen, wenn die wüßten, wieviel "Lotterie" im Spiel selbst ist?



Psycokain schrieb:


> ...


Genauso so schauts aus. Solche Leute nerven mich auch gewaltig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natar (7. Mai 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Das wäre echt konsequent. Ich wette, die schweizer Regierung weiß davon nichtmal was. Und die Frage ist: Würde es tatsächlich zu einem WoW-Verbot in der Schweiz kommen, wenn die wüßten, wieviel "Lotterie" im Spiel selbst ist?



.. die für die Gegenpartei des Veranstalters nur dann einen Vorteil bedeuten, wenn es ihr gelingt, weitere Personen zum Abschluss gleicher Geschäfte zu veranlassen..


----------



## danksager (7. Mai 2010)

auch wen ich aus holland komme respekt vor der arbeit die du hier reinsgesteckt hast


----------



## Der dunkle Prinz (7. Mai 2010)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Der war gut. Ich stell mir grad die ganzen fragenden Gesichter vor ihren Monitoren vor:-))



http://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/schweiz162.html

Für die fragenden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benwingert (7. Mai 2010)

ich sag nur: repekt!
/vote for sticky (falls das noch nicht der fall ist^^)


----------



## Hank Smith (7. Mai 2010)

Danke. =)



danksager schrieb:


> auch wen ich aus holland komme respekt vor der arbeit die du hier reinsgesteckt hast



Och, wenn man erstmal die richtigen Stellen gefunden hat, dann geht das schon. Man muss es nur in einen Zusammenhang bringen. Die Quellen haben ja andere User schonmal irgendwann gepostet.


----------



## Hank Smith (8. Mai 2010)

/sticky möglich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YesButNoButYes (9. Mai 2010)

/vote for sticky

Es wäre schade, wenn dieser Thread in den massigen Wogen des Forums untergehen würde.


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht Montag, wenn Anette, Zam und Co. von ihren Mamas wieder da sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (9. Mai 2010)

Der Thread wurde imo schon längst von der Leitung gelesen.
Sie machen es Sticky, wenn sie es für richtig halten und nicht weil jemand ständig sticky ruft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würde ihn jedenfalls nicht Sticky machen - wozu auch?
Es gab bereits ein Topic zu diesem Thema, wo man jederzeit ein Link zum Schweizer Gesetz etc. rein hätte setzen können.
Das ganze nochmalige Posten war imo somit unnütz.


----------



## bny' (9. Mai 2010)

Danke für den Beitrag und die Mühe. Hat mich wirklich interessiert, obwohl ich Deutscher bin.


----------



## Noxiel (9. Mai 2010)

Ganz recht. Der Thread ist wirklich mit viel Mühe, Recherche und Blick für's Detail entstanden, ein Sticky ist es dennoch nicht, weil es hier um die Situation der Schweizer Bundesgenossen geht und ein Sticky sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, für jeden Spieler von Interesse und Nutzen zu sein. 

Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.


----------



## DarknessShadow (9. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> TBM 2: Spieler A wirbt Spieler A.



du meinst spieler B oda ?


----------



## Nurmengard (9. Mai 2010)

Ich meine er hat sich die Mühe gemacht, find ich prima, muss nich unbedingt hier wieder gelfamt werden^^
Selbst wenn schon drauf hingewiesen wurde, dass die Schweizer diesen Service nich nutzen können aufgrund bestimmter Gesetzlagen, wurde trotzdem noch gefragt wieso genau^^

Wer das durchgelesen hat brauch nichmehr zu fragen, thx für die Mühe


----------



## Deathgnom (9. Mai 2010)

post doch ins offizelle Forum da bekommst sicher einen sticky


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (9. Mai 2010)

bin ich blind oder gibts hier keine ignorfunktion? wie assizial muss man sein so eine sig zu benutzen?


----------



## Shaila (9. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz recht. Der Thread ist wirklich mit viel Mühe, Recherche und Blick für's Detail entstanden, ein Sticky ist es dennoch nicht, weil es hier um die Situation der Schweizer Bundesgenossen geht und ein Sticky sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, für jeden Spieler von Interesse und Nutzen zu sein.
> 
> Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.



Soso und warum ist mein thread dann immernoch nicht Sticky ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cryteki (9. Mai 2010)

omg das ist zu hoch für mich *-*


----------



## Nasten Inastâte (9. Mai 2010)

Ich bin zwar kein Schweizerle aber ich finde diese darstellung sehr gelungen und interessant. Danke dir für die Mühe und Zeit die du investiert hast.


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Mai 2010)

...und ich danke meiner Rechtprofessorin das sie mir das vermitteln konnte. *g*



Grushdak schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn jedenfalls nicht Sticky machen - wozu auch?
> Es gab bereits ein Topic zu diesem Thema, wo man jederzeit ein Link zum Schweizer Gesetz etc. rein hätte setzen können.
> Das ganze nochmalige Posten war imo somit unnütz.


 
 Nochmalige? Das hat noch nie wer gemacht.

 Gesetze posten kann jeder, das erklärt noch garnichts, zumal hier zwischen zwei völlig verschiedenen Texten, die an ganz verschiedenen Stellen im Schweizer Recht zu finden sind, erstmal ein Zusammenhang hergestellt werden musste.

 Ich habe die bisherigen Threads auch gelesen, und sie hatten 0 Aussage. Ich hasse einfach "Es ist eben so weil es so ist" Sachen. Wenn, dann will ich wissen warum etwas ist wie es ist.




bny schrieb:


> Danke für den Beitrag und die Mühe. Hat mich wirklich interessiert, obwohl ich Deutscher bin.


 
 Ich ja auch, sogar aus dem ganz hohen Norden. =)




Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz recht. Der Thread ist wirklich mit viel Mühe, Recherche und Blick für's Detail entstanden, ein Sticky ist es dennoch nicht, weil es hier um die Situation der Schweizer Bundesgenossen geht und ein Sticky sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, für jeden Spieler von Interesse und Nutzen zu sein.
> 
> Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.


 
 Zweifelhafte Einstellung, aber nun gut...



DarknessShadow schrieb:


> du meinst spieler B oda ?



Danke für den Hinweis, habe es verbessert. =)



Deathgnom schrieb:


> post doch ins offizelle Forum da bekommst sicher einen sticky



Wollte ich erst machen, aber habe ich dann doch von abgesehen.


----------



## Obsurd (9. Mai 2010)

ich als Schweizer finde das gar nicht lustig D:

aber ganz einfach einfach sagen das du von Deutschland kommst, und das auch im Account so eingeben,dann sollte es gehen ^^


----------



## Gloir (9. Mai 2010)

zwei Dinge kommen mir zu diesem Thread in den Sinn:

Erstens: 



Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz recht. Der Thread ist wirklich mit viel Mühe, Recherche und Blick für's Detail entstanden, ein Sticky ist es dennoch nicht, weil es hier um die Situation der Schweizer Bundesgenossen geht und ein Sticky sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, für jeden Spieler von Interesse und Nutzen zu sein.
> 
> Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.


sprich: Randgruppen verdienen hier keinen Sticky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweitens:

Da brüsten wir uns immer mit unserer direkten Demoktratie und dann so was.... Das nenne ich mal n Schlag ins Gesicht ^^


----------



## Soramac (9. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ganz recht. Der Thread ist wirklich mit viel Mühe, Recherche und Blick für's Detail entstanden, ein Sticky ist es dennoch nicht, weil es hier um die Situation der Schweizer Bundesgenossen geht und ein Sticky sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, für jeden Spieler von Interesse und Nutzen zu sein.
> 
> Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.



Aber dann sollte man nicht im nach hinein wieder ankommen und meinen: SuFu ftw...


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Mai 2010)

Gloir schrieb:


> zwei Dinge kommen mir zu diesem Thread in den Sinn:
> 
> Erstens:
> 
> ...



Naja, der Grundgedanke war ja gut von der schweizer Regierung: Alle ausländischen Idioten aus dem Land fernhalten, die eh nur vorhaben schweizer Bürger abzuzocken.


----------



## Lindhberg (9. Mai 2010)

langsam komme ich dahinter wieso gadaffi  in einem antrag an die uno die auflösung der schweiz verlangt hat


----------



## Toraka' (9. Mai 2010)

@ Über mir: wenn du schon ein - offen gesagt - Arschloch unterstützt, schreib ihn zumindest richtig.

BTT:
nett geschrieben, ich dachte mir schon dass da eine Fachperson drin war als ich es gelesen hab.
Die Frage ist nur: warum bekommen wir mit 0% Chance einen Betakey usw wo ja eigentlich kein dritter benötigt ist?


----------



## Hank Smith (9. Mai 2010)

Evtl. weil die Verteilung der Betakeys ja nicht an jeden stattfindet, sondern quasi auch wie eine Verlosung ist.

Es kann echt sein das man von Blizzard aus einfach vorsichtshalber garnichts mehr für die Schweiz - bis auf das Spiel ansich - zur Verpfügung stellt.

Ich meine wenn schon Buffed Moderatoren die Schweizer indirekt als nicht beachtenswerte Minderheit titulieren...

Ich zitiere:



> [...] ein Sticky ist es dennoch nicht, weil es hier um die Situation der Schweizer Bundesgenossen geht und ein Sticky sollte den Anspruch erfüllen, für jeden Spieler von Interesse und Nutzen zu sein.
> 
> Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.


----------



## Ohrensammler (9. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Ich meine wenn schon Buffed Moderatoren die Schweizer indirekt als nicht beachtenswerte Minderheit titulieren...



Minderheit ganz sicher, von "nicht beachtenswert" stand in dem Zitat nix.


----------



## Arandes (9. Mai 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der Thread behandelt einen Spieleaspekt, welcher nur für eine kleine Klientel innerhalb der WoW-Gemeinschaft von Interesse ist.




Wenn Ihr wüsstet, wieviel Schweizer tatsächlich spielen....


Btt: Ich finde es zwar auch nicht grad "Sticky-worthy", aber nett ist es trotzdem. Zumal es ENDLICH mal jemand geschafft hat, einigen anderen Usern hier die Sprache zu verschlagen und Gesetze zu präsentieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> langsam komme ich dahinter wieso gadaffi in einem antrag an die uno die auflösung der schweiz verlangt hat



Süss! Den Namen falsch schreiben und _vermutlich_ sogar selbst Deutscher sein? Vorurteile und vor allem Halbwissen sind ganz schlechte Gefährten, mein "Freund". Wenn jemand Grund zur absoluten Abneigung anderen gegenüber hat, DANN die Schweiz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


PS: Wer die Ironie findet, darf sie behalten und ausdrucken. Aber nur einmal! Copyright und so.


----------



## pirmin93 (9. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> - kein Dungeon Loot mehr für Schweizer. (Wir erinnern uns. man würfelt eine Zahl, der mit dem höchsten Wurf erhält den Loot = Lotterieähnlichl!)
> - bestimme Innies dürfen von Schweizern nicht mehr betreten werden (z.B. PDC da per Zufall entschieden wird, welche Bosse komme = Lotterieähnlich)
> - Trinkets oder Rüstungsteile die per Proc aktiv werden dürfen von Schweizern nicht mehr getragen werden (schließlich entscheidet der Zufall über das Auslösen des Effektes = Lotterieähnlich)
> - Kein PvP mehr für Schweizer. (Die Zusammenstellung der Mit- und Gegenspieler wird vom Zufall bestimmt = Lotterieähnlich)
> ...



Zufallssysteme sind keine Lotterien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst dürftest du weder Tetris, noch Minessweeper spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und ja, ich weiss dass dein Beitrag ironisch gemeint war.


----------



## Hank Smith (10. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Minderheit ganz sicher, von "nicht beachtenswert" stand in dem Zitat nix.



Muss etwas wörtlich geschrieben stehen, wenn es zwischen den Zeilen steht? Was anderes lese ich da nicht heraus.

Ich finde das einfach traurig das es sinngemäß heisst: "Hier sind nicht genug Schweizer als das sich ein Sticky lohnen würde." Und wenn hier nur 5 wären, na und?

@Arandes: Das denke ich auch, was ich alleine bei uns auf dem Server an Schweizern begegnet bin ist schon eine Menge.


----------



## Grushdak (10. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Muss etwas wörtlich geschrieben stehen, wenn es zwischen den Zeilen steht? Was anderes lese ich da nicht heraus.


Es gibt nichts zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, weil da nix zwischen steht - fakt!
Wenn Du weiterhin so energisch bist, würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn anstatt Sticky, der Thread geschlossen wird.
Entweder Du akzeptierst die klare Aussage eines Mods hier, unterläßt Unterstellungen - oder pp.

Es mags sein, daß einige Schweizer WoW spielen.
genauso kenne ich so einige Schweizer, die nicht WoW spielen.

gn8


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Ich finde das einfach traurig das es sinngemäß heisst: "Hier sind nicht genug Schweizer als das sich ein Sticky lohnen würde." Und wenn hier nur 5 wären, na und?



Nun versuch dir mal in einem ruhigen Moment vorzustellen, wie dieses Forum aussehen würde, wenn du für alle Interessengruppen, bestehend aus 5 Leuten aufwärts, Stickys einführen würdest. Na...merkst du was ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (10. Mai 2010)

pirmin93 schrieb:


> Zufallssysteme sind keine Lotterien
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



*Ich* darf das ja spielen denn ich komm aus dem Teil der Welt in dem

- man nicht mit Bolzenschussgräten auf Obst welches auf Köpfen plaziert ist ballert
- man sich nicht mit liebenswürdigen Staatsoberhäuptern aus Lybien anlegt
- die Komiker wissen wir man Ostern buchstabiert
- wir uns nicht gegenseitig an den Unterhosen festhalten und rummreissen und glauben wir wären Sumoringer
- wir nicht am Aschermittwoch morgens um 4 mit Laternen durch Basel rennen.

Aber ob die Schweizer Minesweeper und Tetris spielen dürfen...da bin ich mir nicht wirklich sicher.


----------



## Lindhberg (10. Mai 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> langsam komme ich dahinter wieso gadaffi  in einem antrag an die uno die auflösung der schweiz verlangt hat




ja ist falsch geschrieben....... tut mir total leid!

und sorry dass ich nicht hundert smiley`s und lol`s drangehängt hab damit auch jeder kapiert dass ich es nicht ernst meine wenn ich behaupte dass die diplomatischen verwicklungen aufgrund eines wow - pets entstanden sind! 


ironie off/


so und was ich ernst meine ist folgendes: falls hier jemand wirklich in seinen gefühlen gekränkt worden ist tut mir das leid!


----------



## Davatar (10. Mai 2010)

Ahaaaaa Artikel 6 bringt die Erlösung. Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie ich rund 5x den 6.Artikel überlesen konnte letzte Woche o_O
Jetzt ist natürlich alles klar, danke @TE:


----------



## Elda (10. Mai 2010)

Ja Schweizer können keinen werben aber dürfen geworben werden. Unfair irgendwie.


----------



## seskias13 (10. Mai 2010)

Als Schweizer ist einem vieles bei WOW schwer gemacht, liegt e snun daran das wir uns der EU verwehren oder sich usnere Gesetze von der Europäischen Norm abheben? Ich weiss es nicht, aber einiges wird einem unnötig schwer gemacht... Zb. Wurde mein Acc vor etwa 1,5 Jahren mal gehkt, das Theater was ich mit dem Suport hatte (2 Monate) bis ich ihn wieder hatte. Bist du in der Eu reicht es dort anzurufen und gut ist... 

Für Schweizer keinen Tel-Support
Keinen Bankeinzug
Jegliche Kostenpflichtige Optionen, Fraktions/Serverwechsel nur teuer udn umständlich über Kreditkarten ect zu machen..

Solange WOW rund läuft kein Thema, aber wenn Probleme auftauchen fühlt man sich als Schweizer schon ein wenig veralbert, udn ich kenne viele Schweizer denen es ebenso geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd emir wünschen das Blizzard da mal wa shinbekommt, sollte doch nicht so schwer sein eine Schweizer Bankverbindung udn einen TEl-Support hinzubekommen??


----------



## Hank Smith (10. Mai 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ahaaaaa Artikel 6 bringt die Erlösung. Ich frage mich ernsthaft wie ich rund 5x den 6.Artikel überlesen konnte letzte Woche o_O
> Jetzt ist natürlich alles klar, danke @TE:



Kommt vor. ;-)



Grushdak schrieb:


> Es gibt nichts zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, weil da nix zwischen steht - fakt!



Ja, ist klar. Träum mal weiter.


----------



## Arandes (10. Mai 2010)

seskias13 schrieb:


> Jegliche Kostenpflichtige Optionen, Fraktions/Serverwechsel nur teuer udn umständlich über Kreditkarten ect zu machen..




Höh? Ich versteh da jetzt nicht, was du meinst. Solange der Euro so schwach ist, ist das ein enormer Vorteil für uns... Ich bin bisher sowas von froh, dass wir nicht diesem doofen EU-Bund angehören, ganz ehrlich. Klar gibt es Nachteile (Zoll und so T_T), aber alles kann man auch nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das mit der Kreditkarte sehe ich auch nicht als Problem, zumal heute fast jeder eine hat. Und unter 18 gibt es auch noch die Möglichkeit, eine "virtuelle" zu erstellen - und sonst: Pech gehabt (ja, klingt hart, ist aber so).



> Es gibt nichts zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, weil da nix zwischen steht - fakt!



Irgendwie musste ich da sehr doll schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe, das war ironisch gemeint - denn wenn nicht... wie sagen doch die Buffed-User hier.. Facepalm? Ja, genau, eine Gesichtspalme. Whatever. Nivea und so!

Aber egal - ich denke, das Thema wird sich weiterhin drehen und wenden und blah - ICH persönlich bin Hank Smith "dankbar" für diesen Thread. Gibt vielen etwas Klarheit und stellt generell eine Sicht eines Landes dar, über welches man augenscheinlich VIEL weiss aber im Endeffekt doch keinen Plan hat.

Insofern - danke und tschüss! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (11. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Höh? Ich versteh da jetzt nicht, was du meinst. Solange der Euro so schwach ist, ist das ein enormer Vorteil für uns... Ich bin bisher sowas von froh, dass wir nicht diesem doofen EU-Bund angehören, ganz ehrlich.



Da beglückwünsche ich auch jeden Schweizer für...

Die Inflation kann man nahezu schon riechen...



> ICH persönlich bin Hank Smith "dankbar" für diesen Thread. Gibt vielen etwas Klarheit und stellt generell eine Sicht eines Landes dar, über welches man augenscheinlich VIEL weiss aber im Endeffekt doch keinen Plan hat.
> 
> Insofern - danke und tschüss!
> 
> ...



Das freut mich echt zu hören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (13. Mai 2010)

Seite 4 ist definitiv zu weit hinten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Seite 4 ist definitiv zu weit hinten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das Pushen von Threads zum reinen Selbstzweck ist definitiv nicht erlaubt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m0rg0th (14. Mai 2010)

Danke für die Erklärung! Hab mich schon oft darüber aufgeregt und weiss jetzt immerhin genau worüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (14. Mai 2010)

mal so ne frage nebenbei:
der thread über hackangriffe ist ja auch ein sticky. aber auch der betrifft nur eine minderheit, womöglich betrifft es sogar weniger als die schweizer.
warum ist der eigentlich sticky und dieser nicht?


----------



## Noxiel (14. Mai 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> mal so ne frage nebenbei:
> der thread über hackangriffe ist ja auch ein sticky. aber auch der betrifft nur eine minderheit, womöglich betrifft es sogar weniger als die schweizer.
> warum ist der eigentlich sticky und dieser nicht?


Da jeder User gehackt werden kann, ist der Thread auch Sticky. Da aber ein Deutscher, Österreicher, Luxemburger, Niederländer usw. WoW-Spieler nicht mit der Schweizer Gerichtsbarkeit in Berührung kommt, ist es dieser nicht.


oder anders

Ein Hacker schert sich nicht darum, aus welchem Land ein WoW Spieler kommt. Demzufolge betrifft ein Phishing/Hacking Angriff alle potentiellen Spieler der Community.


----------



## KKAG (14. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass dieses vorbildliche Schweizer Gesetz bisher nur sehr halbherzig umgesetzt worden ist.
> Ich rufe die Schweizer Regierung zur KONSEQUENZ auf!!!
> 
> Dies würde beispielsweise bedeuten:
> ...




Du gehörst definitv eingesperrt! Husch! Zisch ab!


----------



## blooooooody (14. Mai 2010)

sry doppelpost


----------



## blooooooody (14. Mai 2010)

Warum müssen viele das Politische Problem mit Gaddaif reinbringen obwohl er wirklich nichts damit zu tun hat? Ausserdem sollte die Deustchen erstmals der 1.MAI unter Kontrolle bringen (das ist imemrnoch ein Politisches Problem). Ich will damit sagen... Haltet Politische Probleme aus dem Spiel denn die Deutsche Politik macht vieles auch für unsere augen Falsch, in Deutschland ist es ja sogar Legal das man andere Abzocken darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Und nun zum Thema selbst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hank Smith, das war wirklich gute arbeit mit viel mühe. Besser hätte ich es nicht beschrieben können.


----------



## Hank Smith (21. Mai 2010)

blooooooody schrieb:


> Hank Smith, das war wirklich gute arbeit mit viel mühe. Besser hätte ich es nicht beschrieben können.



Ich danke dir! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (21. Mai 2010)

Find ich gut, fand ich interessant!
Schweizer Gesetze sind logisch und gut, ein Grund dafür, warum es den Leuten dort besser geht als hier in Deutschland!


----------



## Darussios (22. Mai 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich finde, dass dieses vorbildliche Schweizer Gesetz bisher nur sehr halbherzig umgesetzt worden ist.
> Ich rufe die Schweizer Regierung zur KONSEQUENZ auf!!!
> 
> Dies würde beispielsweise bedeuten:
> ...




Des stell ich mir jetzt lustig vor:

[2.Handel][CH] Lfg Pdc hc
Inv
[Gruppe][CH] Hi Leute
[Gruppe][DE1] Hi kommst du?
[Gruppe][CH] Jo hab Ruhestein dort oben

5 Min Später

[Gruppe][CH] Scheiße komm net rein, krieg ne Fehlermeldung "Die Tore dieser Instanz bleiben ihnen aufgrund der Gesetzeslage in ihrem Land verschlossen"
[Gruppe][DE2] Haha owned, Schweizer noob


Aber mal ehrlich, was will der Gadaffi schon machen?
Außer drohen und noch einen heiligen Krieg erklären kann er doch sonst nix weiter machen.




> Find ich gut, fand ich interessant!
> Schweizer Gesetze sind logisch und gut, ein Grund dafür, warum es den Leuten dort besser geht als hier in Deutschland!



Ich denke, das liegt eher an der frischen Bergluft anstatt an den Gesetzen dort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hank Smith (11. Juni 2010)

Kankru schrieb:


> Find ich gut, fand ich interessant!
> Schweizer Gesetze sind logisch und gut, ein Grund dafür, warum es den Leuten dort besser geht als hier in Deutschland!



Oh, danke für das Lob - hatte ich ganz überlesen!


----------

